# Artichoke



## LolaMyLove (Jun 1, 2013)

Do you feed your torts artichoke? If so, which part?


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## Kathy Coles (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk is a great place to find what is ok to feed your tortoise. It said the globe artichoke is ok to feed but look at the pictures yourself to be sure you know what they are talking about.


----------



## gtc (Jun 3, 2013)

littlestella said:


> Do you feed your torts artichoke? If so, which part?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app



I bought an artichoke globe and cut it into thin slices, my tort wouldn't eat it. Then I bought artichoke seeds and grew about 10 small artichoke plants. It took about 4 weeks and regular watering, I even put them under a growing light 24/7. Guess what......my greek wouldn't touch it


----------



## MikeCow1 (Jun 3, 2013)

A few of my torts would eat the leaves when I grew artichokes. Most wouldn't though


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jun 3, 2013)

Bummer, we have like 10 plants growing and I'm allergic to them so I was hoping my Russian would like it. I will still try a little, otherwise I guess I'll make some neighbor happy.


----------

